# Passives Netzteil lohnenswert? Nachteile?



## IT-Alex (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Leser,

da ich derzeit einen neuen PC-Kauf (noch vor dem 01.11.) plane, suche ich natürlich auch nach einem geeigneten Netzteil zur stabilen Stromversorgung im Rechner. Geplant sind dabei die folgenden Komponenten:


i5-3570k oder i7-3770k
HD7950 oder HD7970
16-32GB Ram
256GB SSD von Samsung (830 oder 840)
Nichts großartiges weiter

*Daraus leite ich zwei Fragen ab:*


Wieviel Watt denkt ihr, werden ca. nötig sein, damit der PC in allen Lagen mit ausreichend Strom versorgt wird? 500W? 420W? Kenne mich diesbezüglich leider kaum aus.
Lohnt sich ein passives Netzteil? 2005 habe ich bei meinem letzten PC-Kauf einen Rechner mit einem 500W-Netzteil geholt, welches wirklich extrem laut war, da hat alles andere im PC überschallt. Nun habe ich mehrfach von den SuperFlower-Netzteilen gehört, welche ja im Bereich von 0 Sone rumpendeln. Das klingt natprlich verlockend. Wie heiß werden passive Netzteile? Wie stabil ist die Versorgung?

Über eure Antworten/ Ratschläge/ Kaufempfehlungen würde ich mich sehr freuen .

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## poiu (24. Oktober 2012)

Passive Netzteile haben zwar keinen Lüfter lautlos sind diese aber definitiv nicht, die Elektronik kann störgeräsuche von sich geben!

solange du das teil nicht als schlaffzimmer PC in gedämmten gehäuse plannst mit Wassergekühlter Hardware, würde ich ein aktiv gekühltes Netzeil nehmen. 

Wenn du bereit bist dafür etwas Geld auszugeben gibt es ab 60€ schon sehr leise Netzeile, für dein System genügen auch 450-500W meine Tipp Wäre in deinem Fall das be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W   oder be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W A, P10 550W, Enermax Revolution87 oder Sea Sonic X-Series X-560 560W ATX 2.3 (SS-560KM) (semi-passiv)  / hier eine passive Empfehlung Sea Sonic X-Series Fanless X-460FL 460W ATX 2.3 (SS-460FL) (passiv)d


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Oktober 2012)

400W werden sicherlich reichen. Wie stabil und heiß ein passives Netzteil ist, hängt vom Modell bzw. vom Hersteller ab. Generell würde ich aber bei einem Markenhersteller keine bedenken haben.

Alternativ zu passiven Netzteilen werden ja viele Netzteile mit Lüftern ausgestattet, die erst ab einer gewissen Last anlaufen. Ich habe z.B. ein Seasonik X660 (war mal ne Aktion bei Seasonic kaufe ein X560 und bekomme ein X660 dafür - sonst hääte ich das kleinere genommen), bei dem der Lüfter erst ab 20% Last anläuft und dann auch noch sehr leise ist. Sowas wäre auch denkbar und zudem vermutlich billiger als ein ordentliches 400W passives Netzteil.


----------



## Magic12345 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe kürzlich ein Seasonic mit 660W gekauft, sicherlich etwas überdimensioniert für meinen Quadcore PC mit einer Grafikkarte, aber: unter einem Drittel der Max. Leistung läuft das Netzteil passiv. SEHR geil, denn mehr als 200 W brauche ich unter Windows quasi nie. Und beim Zocken habe ich eh Sound an.


----------



## IT-Alex (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo an alle und vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

@poiu
Nein, eine kaum wahrnehmbare Geräuschquelle ist für mich sicherlich kein Problem. Danke für deine Vorschläge. Das beQuiet! ist natürlich das günstigste von allen. Dafür auch das vermeintlich schwächste Netzteil mit 480W.Solange dies aber reichen sollte, würde ich zu diesem tendieren, da es z.B. bei Tom's Hardware sehr gut weggekommen ist. Soll wohl auch unter Last noch sehr leise sein, das gefällt mir.
Die anderen Vertreter sind im Preis schon deutlich über dem beQuiet!, deswegen auch deutlich unattraktiver.

@Zappaesk
Danke für deinen Hinweis. Dann sollte ich mit den oben eräwhnten 480W (Peak: 550W) ja ganz gut fahren. Die Sea-Sonics sind leider etwas zu teuer, denke ich. Vor allem, da man das beQuiet! wohl wirklich so gut wie nicht hört. Semi-passiv wäre sicherich auch interessant. Ich weiß nur nicht, wie schnell einen das dauerende Anlaufen des Lüfters stören könnte.

@Magic12345
Hier gilt im Grunde dasselbe wie bei Zappaesk (s.o.). Die Sea-Sonics plündern den Geldbeutel so stark .


----------



## poiu (24. Oktober 2012)

mit dem BQ machst du nicht viel Falsch, der Lüfter ist leise und es erzeugt keine Störgeräusche (also kein fiepen, surren usw.)

solange du nicht sehr stark übertaktest reichen für dein System 400W, mit 450 oder 480W hast du etwas luft für OC. die 480W Variante hat im gegensatz zu der 450W abnehmbare Kabel.



> Hier gilt im Grunde dasselbe wie bei Zappaesk (s.o.). Die Sea-Sonics plündern den Geldbeutel so stark



Qualität ist aber auch eine andere als beim E9 und die X Serie hat 7 Jahre Garantie


----------



## Legacyy (24. Oktober 2012)

Mit ner 3570K + 7970 Kombo brauchst du nicht einmal 300W unter Last: Test: AMD Radeon HD 7970 (Seite 15) - ComputerBase (2600K@4,5GHZ verwendet der noch mal deutlich mehr verbraucht)

Würde auch das be Quiet 480W CM favorosieren, da man es überhaupt nicht hört 

Die Qualität von SeaSonic und be Quiet sind fast gleich, SeaSonic ist ein kleinen Tick besser. 5 Jahre Garantie beim be Quiet NT sind auch sehr gut


----------



## IT-Alex (24. Oktober 2012)

Erneut vielen Dankfür eure Antworten!

@poiu
Wunderbar, ich nehme die K-Variante des CPUs auch aus dem Grund evtl.später zu OCen, falls der Moment kommen sollte, in dem er nicht mehr alles mit links schultert .

@Legacyy
Das ist gut zuw wissen. Weitere wirkliche Stromschlucker habe ich ja sonst nicht geplant.

Ich denke, dann würde ich das bQ 480W nehmen, falls sich keine gegenteiligen Meinungen mehr finden. Werde in ein paar Tagen bestellen und wahrscheinlich am 01.11. zum Zusammenbau kommen .

Beste Grüße & besten Dank
Alex


----------



## poiu (24. Oktober 2012)

@Legacyy

ähm nein die Qualität zwischen dem E9 und der X Series ist nicht gleich, nur die Be QUiet P10 können da mithalten bzw da steckt dann auch teilweise Seasonic Technik drin. 

@IT-Alex

mit dem E9 machst nicht viel falsch gutes Netzteil-

gemütlich OC um 4GHz sollte kein Problem sein 

Test: Intel

wenn du auf die OC möglichkeiten der K- CPUs verzichten kannst, aber i7 Technik haben willst dann sieh dir die Xenon für S1155 an

Intel Xeon E3-1230V2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## S!lent dob (24. Oktober 2012)

Würde dir auch das BQ 480W E9 empfehlen, zumal ein passives NT eigentlich nur lohnt wenn auch der Rest extrem leise ist.
Da eine 7950 kaum richtig leise zu beziehen ist (Achtung Definitions sache, ich bin da empfindlich) bist du mit einem leisem aktiven NT immer gut bedient.


----------



## IT-Alex (24. Oktober 2012)

@poiu
Kann der Xeon denn mit dem i7 leistungsmäßig Schritt halten? Dem 3770?

@S!lent dob
Danke für die Bestätigung - das bQ wird es wohl werden 

Beste Grße
Alex


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Die Qualität von SeaSonic und be Quiet sind fast gleich, SeaSonic ist ein kleinen Tick besser. 5 Jahre Garantie beim be Quiet NT sind auch sehr gut


 
Die X Serie ist schon sehr hochwertig und mit das beste was du bekommen kannst. Dafür kostet es halt auch entsprechend.
Aber der Lüfter ist trotzdem schrott. 



IT-Alex schrieb:


> @poiu
> Kann der Xeon denn mit dem i7 leistungsmäßig Schritt halten? Dem 3770?



Kommt immer darauf an welchen Xeon du nimmst.
Der stärkste Xeon ist schneller als der i7 3770. Kostet dafür eine Ecke mehr.
Der Xeon 1230 V2 kostet in etwa soviel wie der i5 3570k und kann nicht ganz mit dem i7 3770 mithalten. Aber das sind nur ein paar Prozent Unterschied.


----------



## poiu (24. Oktober 2012)

du bekommst dann halt i7 Technik also zB HT somit 4Kerne/8 Threads zum i5 Preis, Ocen kann man die Prozessoren natürlich auch aber nur auf die althergebrachte Methode und nicht so einfach wie über denn Multiplikator


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2012)

Wobei ich da aber nicht von Übertakten reden würde wenn du den Base Clock um ein paar MHz anheben kannst.
Dann hast du statt 3,3GHz eben 3,4GHz was völlig egal ist aber es kann sein dass die Geräte darunter leiden wenn der Base Clock dauerhaft erhöht ist. Es gibt hier noch keine Langzeitstudien.


----------



## poiu (24. Oktober 2012)

deshalb sollte er vorher überlegen ob er Ocen will und das passende OC board kaufen


----------



## IT-Alex (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke mal, dass wowohl 3570k als auch 3770k bei Spielen deutlich die Nase vorne haben, bei Anwendungen bzw. sehr "multikern-lastigen" Anwendungen der Xeon (als alter "Serverchip")?

Habe ich ehrlich gesagt, gar nicht so groß dran gedacht an die Xeon-Familie.

Beste Grüße
Alex

Edit: OCen ist halt frühestens in 2 is 3 Jahren eine Alternative - deswegen das K in meiner Entscheidung. Denn auch von Werk aus sind die Viecher zurzeit ja brutal fix. Mal sehen, ob ich dann OC oder den Hashwell-Nachfolger bevorzugen werden . Der Preisunterschied zwischen K und nicht K ist ja auch nicht die Welt oder?


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2012)

Beim i7 3770 ist es schon ein Unterschied. Beim 3570 eher nicht.
Wenn du nur spielen willst lohnt der i7 aber sowieso nicht. Dann ist der i5 3570k die beste Wahl.


----------



## IT-Alex (25. Oktober 2012)

Hi Threshold,

danke für deine Antwort!
Wann lohnt der i7 sich denn? Er hat doch z.B. bei Photoshop, VMWare, Webentwicklung (soweit es hier überhaupt einen Unterschied geben kann) wahrscheinlich die Oberhand oder? Die Frage ist nun, ob sich die knappen 80 Euro lohnen? So sehr, dass man das merkt im Praxisbetrieb?!

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2012)

Der i7 lohnt sich dann wenn du Anwendungen hast die eben von den 8 Threads profitieren.
Das können nicht alle und dann kommt noch dazu in welchem Maße sie profitieren.
Wenn die Anwendung nur ein paar Prozent schneller wird lohnt es sich nicht dafür 80€ extra auszugeben.
Für die Beispiele die du genannt hast kann es sich möglicherweise lohnen. Aber wohl eher nicht. Bei viele VM Warer würde ich eher in RAM statt in den i7 investieren. Photoshop ist es egal ob 4 oder 8 oder 12 Threads. 
Du kannst den Xeon 1230 V2 nehmen. Der hat SMT wie der i7 kostet aber eben soviel wie der i5 3570k.
Der Xeon hat aber keine IGP und kann nicht übertaktet werden.


----------



## IT-Alex (25. Oktober 2012)

Hi Threshold,

besen Dank für diese gut verständliche Antwort!
Kann der Xeon denn Spiele so gut wie der i5-3570k? Heißt im Umkehrschluss: Der Xeon kann alles besser als der 3570k *außer* übertakten?

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Westcoast (25. Oktober 2012)

mit einem Xeon kann man genauso gut zocken und die virtuellen kerne können bei anderen programmen nützlich sein.

threshold

kannst du mir bitte erklären warum der lüfter vom seasonic X schrott ist?  bei mir ist dieser unhörbar und geht ab 20% last erst an, semi passiv.


----------



## IT-Alex (25. Oktober 2012)

Hi Westcoast,

besten Dank für deinen Ratschlag. ISt es so, dass sich eine 7970 ausschalten würde, wenn man im normalen 2D-Betrieb (Desktop, Office, Surfen ohne Brwosergames o.ä.) unterwegs ist und die stromsparendere HD4000 iGPU das Ganz übernimmt? Wäre ja ein Pluspunkt für den 3570.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Westcoast (25. Oktober 2012)

es gibt Lucid Virtu, wo man zwischen den karten pendeln kann, ist aber sehr fummelig und mit fehlern behaftet das programm. 
wenn eine amd 7970 eingebaut ist, schaltet sich normal die grafikeinheit der cpu ab. 

die amd 7970 taktet im idle herunter und verbraucht zwar mehr als eine Igpu, aber soviel ist es auch nicht.


----------



## IT-Alex (25. Oktober 2012)

Ah, alles klar. Mit Extra Software wollte ich das nicht regeln. In Ordnung, dann sieht der Xeon ja echt besser aus. Werde mich noch ein wenig schlau lesen. Danke für die Tipps!

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> threshold
> 
> kannst du mir bitte erklären warum der lüfter vom seasonic X schrott ist?  bei mir ist dieser unhörbar und geht ab 20% last erst an, semi passiv.


 
Ich sehe das in Relation.
Die Lüfter der Seasonic sind von San Ace und verwenden Kugellager.
Kugellager ist immer noch besser als ein Gleitlager wie es bei Yate Loon verwendet wird.
Besser ist aber FDB Lager. 
Und daher ist alles was nicht FDB ist für mich eben schrott. 



IT-Alex schrieb:


> Hi Westcoast,
> 
> besten Dank für deinen Ratschlag. ISt es so, dass sich eine 7970 ausschalten würde, wenn man im normalen 2D-Betrieb (Desktop, Office, Surfen ohne Brwosergames o.ä.) unterwegs ist und die stromsparendere HD4000 iGPU das Ganz übernimmt? Wäre ja ein Pluspunkt für den 3570.
> 
> ...



Das ist zwar theoretisch möglich das mit der IGP zu machen aber die Grafikkarte schaltet nicht ab. Sie würde im Idle weiter laufen. Im Prinzip das was sie sowieso macht wenn du nicht spielst.
So gesehen ist es sogar unsinniger umzuschalten da du dann mit der IGP noch einen weiteren Stromverbraucher dazu bekommst. Du sparst also kein Strom sondern verbrätst mehr.


----------



## IT-Alex (25. Oktober 2012)

Nach kurzer Recherche spricht echt sehr viel für die Xeon, da mir:
1. OC nicht besonders wichtig ist aktuell
2. iGPU - wofür, wenn man eine 7970 hat?

Laut PCGH-Test fehlen dem Xeon auf den 3570k nur gute 100 MHz, um auch dort immer mindestens gleichwertig zu sein.
Warum dann nicht diesen nehmen für ~230 Euro? Intel Xeon E3-1240V2, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31240V2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da hat man dann fast 3770k-Leistung und zudem die Spieleleistung des 3570k. Passt doch oder?

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2012)

Für 100MHz mehr willst du 35€ mehr ausgeben?
Völlig sinnfrei.


----------



## IT-Alex (25. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar, wenn du das so deutlich schreibst, ergibt es irgendwie auch keinen Sinn mehr.

Beste Gürße und Danke 
Alex


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2012)

Der Xeon 1230 V2 ist der kleinste Xeon mit SMT.
Alle andere kosten unverhältnismäßig viel mehr für die paar MHz mehr.
Der Xeon 1280 V2 kostet z.B. 580€ obwohl er gerade 3,6GHz hat. Also nur 300MHz mehr als der kleinste. Aber eben fast den dreifachen Preis.
Und die 100 oder auch 300MHz Unterschied merkst du beim täglichen Nutzen einfach nicht. 
Deswegen eben den günstgsten Xeon mit SMT nehmen.


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Lüfter der Seasonic sind von San Ace [...]


Von wem die Lüfter von BQ! sind weiß dagegen kaum jemand (falls du es weißt, dann teil dein Wissen bitte mit mir ).
Besser als der leiseste Lüfter ist aber kein Lüfter. Solang das Nt im idle durchgängig passiv läuft ist das Seasonic die leisere Wahl (elektronische Störgeräusche scheinen recht selten zu sein). Passiv lohnt aber nur, wenn das ganze System passiv läuft.



Threshold schrieb:


> Kugellager ist immer noch besser als ein Gleitlager wie es bei Yate Loon verwendet wird.


Nicht generell. Es gibt auch Kugellager, die schlechter sind als die Gleitlager der Yate Loon.



Threshold schrieb:


> Besser ist aber FDB Lager.


Auch nicht generell. Es gibt durchaus Kugellager, die besser sind als billige FDB (welche btw auch Gleitlager sind).



Threshold schrieb:


> Und daher ist alles was nicht FDB ist für mich eben schrott.


 Die Lüfter der Seasonic scheinen, abgesehen von den Scythe Gentle Typhoon, mitunter die besten Lüfter mit Kugellager zu sein.

@ IT-Alex:
Wenn es weiterhin um andere Hardware geht, dann wär ein Thread im entsprechenden Bereich angebracht.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Oktober 2012)

Also mein semipassives Seasonic X-660 habe ich noch nie vernommen! Man hört es definitiv nicht, weder mit laufendem noch mit stehendem Lüfter. Leiser gehts nicht! Dabei läuft mein restliches System komplett mit Noiseblocker Mulitiframe Lüftern und ist also auch sehr leise, ein NT das Geräusche verursacht müsste definitiv zu hören sein.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Von wem die Lüfter von BQ! sind weiß dagegen kaum jemand (falls du es weißt, dann teil dein Wissen bitte mit mir ).
> Besser als der leiseste Lüfter ist aber kein Lüfter. Solang das Nt im idle durchgängig passiv läuft ist das Seasonic die leisere Wahl (elektronische Störgeräusche scheinen recht selten zu sein). Passiv lohnt aber nur, wenn das ganze System passiv läuft.



Ein Semi passives Netzteil hat meiner Meinung nach mehr Nachteile als Vorteile.
Und ich weiß nicht von wem die BeQuiet Lüfter sind. Es geht auch nicht um die BeQuiet Lüfter sondern um den Lüfter der X Serie.
Vielleicht aber baut BeQuiet die Lüfter tatsächlich selbst. Das entsprechende Know How kannst du einkaufen. 



Uter schrieb:


> Nicht generell. Es gibt auch Kugellager, die schlechter sind als die Gleitlager der Yate Loon.



Ich gehe von der Allgemeinheit aus. Natürlich gibt es hier und da Ausreißer.



Uter schrieb:


> Auch nicht generell. Es gibt durchaus Kugellager, die besser sind als billige FDB (welche btw auch Gleitlager sind).



Siehe oben.



Uter schrieb:


> Die Lüfter der Seasonic scheinen, abgesehen von den Scythe Gentle Typhoon, mitunter die besten Lüfter mit Kugellager zu sein.



Und für mich eben nicht das Optimum und da ich schon gefühlte 2000 Seasonic Netzteile in der Hand hatte und dementsprechend Erfahrung habe kann ich das meiner Meinung nach beurteilen dass die Seasonic Lüfter nicht die beste Wahl sind.
Meiner Meinung nach die Schwachstelle der Netzteile. Zuzüglich der Elektrogeräusche die gerne mal entstehen.
Hier gibt es Verbesserungspotenztial.


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Also mein semipassives Seasonic X-660 habe ich noch nie vernommen! Man hört es definitiv nicht, weder mit laufendem noch mit stehendem Lüfter. Leiser gehts nicht! Dabei läuft mein restliches System komplett mit Noiseblocker Mulitiframe Lüftern und ist also auch sehr leise, ein NT das Geräusche verursacht müsste definitiv zu hören sein.


 Nur weil man das Nt aus einem sehr leisen System nicht heraushört heißt das nicht, dass es lautlos ist bzw. in einem noch leiseren/passiven System unhörbar ist. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich weiß nicht von wem die BeQuiet Lüfter sind. Es geht auch nicht um die BeQuiet Lüfter sondern um den Lüfter der X Serie.


Du hast sie mit den BQ! verglichen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Vielleicht aber baut BeQuiet die Lüfter tatsächlich selbst. Das entsprechende Know How kannst du einkaufen.


Unwahrscheinlich. Es gibt nur eine Hand voll "Hersteller", die selbst entwickeln und praktisch keine, die selbst produzieren. Selbst mit dem know how fehlen Maschinen etc. Würde BQ! wirklich die Lüfter herstellen, dann würden sie vermutlich >>30€ pro 120er kosten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich gehe von der Allgemeinheit aus. Natürlich gibt es hier und da Ausreißer.


Billige Kugellager sind meist schlechter als billige Gleitlager, das sind keine Ausreißer, die guten Kugellager sind die Seltenheit.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und für mich eben nicht das Optimum und da ich schon gefühlte 2000 Seasonic Netzteile in der Hand hatte und dementsprechend Erfahrung habe kann ich das meiner Meinung nach beurteilen dass die Seasonic Lüfter nicht die beste Wahl sind.
> Meiner Meinung nach die Schwachstelle der Netzteile. Zuzüglich der Elektrogeräusche die gerne mal entstehen.
> Hier gibt es Verbesserungspotenztial.


 Dass die Lüfter eine Schwachstelle sind glaub ich gern, aber wenn sie im idle nicht laufen, dann ist es der persönliche Geschmack ob man es lieber im idle sehr leise und unter Last relativ laut (meist limitiert hier eh die Graka) haben möchte oder immer relativ leise.
Zu der Häufigkeit der Störgeräusche kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Oktober 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Nur weil man das Nt aus einem sehr leisen System nicht heraushört heißt das nicht, dass es lautlos ist bzw. in einem noch leiseren/passiven System unhörbar ist.


 
Wenn man den Rechner unterm Tisch gar net hört ist das für mich leise genug


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn man den Rechner unterm Tisch gar net hört ist das für mich leise genug


 
Wenn der Rechner unter dem Tisch steht reicht ein Standard Netzteil mit Gleitlagerlüfter aus. Auch das ist kaum wahrnehmbar.


----------



## BeatBlaster (25. Oktober 2012)

Also mein be quiet Straight Power E9 Cm 580 ist unhörbar für mich. Und der PC steht keine 60cm von mir weg auf dem Tisch. Kann ich echt empfehlen die teile.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2012)

Du hast es dir also doch gekauft?


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, passive Netzteile sind an sich eine feine Sache, wenn es die Probleme mit der Leistung nicht geben würde .

Die meisten Passiv-NTs schaffen um die 360W (Bei 400W Modell die Verlustleistung abziehen!). Damit kommst du nicht wirklich weit bei einem OC und einer High-End GPU. Die Dinger sind eher für Leute gedacht die es absolut silent wollen, das wären in diesem falle eher Office-User. Wenn du etwas mehr watt haben willst musst du erstmal kräftig in die Tasche greifen. Ich würde sie dir nicht empfehlen!


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Rechner unter dem Tisch steht reicht ein Standard Netzteil mit Gleitlagerlüfter aus. Auch das ist kaum wahrnehmbar.



Das hatte ich schon und das war zu hören...


----------



## Westcoast (26. Oktober 2012)

Threshold 

nur weil es nach deiner definiton her nicht in die hirarchie passt, verbaut seasonic bei der X reihe wirklich längst kein schrott. 
dass es bessere gibt möchte ich nicht in frage stellen, für mich ist das Seasonic X660 das beste netzteil die ich je hatte.

und ich hatte schon einige. mein lüfter ist leise und tut seine arbeit, mehr brauche ich nicht. solche ansprüche habe ich nicht.


----------



## poiu (26. Oktober 2012)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Die meisten Passiv-NTs schaffen um die 360W (Bei 400W Modell die Verlustleistung abziehen!).



man zieht erstens nichts ab, du hast halt nicht ganz verstanden wie das mit dem Wirkungsgrad funktioniert!

Ein 400W Netzteil liefert 400W an die Hardware zieht aber aus der Steckdose aufgrund von Verlusten etwas mehr -> 90% wirkungsgrad -> 400W/0,9=444W

Also es gibt heute passive mit bis zu 600W

Super Flower Golden Silent Fanless Platinum 500W das schafft 600W dauerleistung ist dann aber nur noch Gold
Sea Sonic X-Series Fanless X-460FL 460W
FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Xilenser 500W ATX 2.3

die reichen für richtig fette gaming PCs da ist eher die frage wie man die anderen krachmacher ruhigstellt

@Westcoast

Kugellager haben auch vorteile und dann Snayo denn Seasonic verbaut ist schon Klasse nur bei 100% Last wird der schon laut


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> Threshold
> 
> nur weil es nach deiner definiton her nicht in die hirarchie passt, verbaut seasonic bei der X reihe wirklich längst kein schrott.


 
Ich gehe aber nach meiner Definition denn eine andere interessiert mich nicht.
Nach was gehst du denn?
Hauptsache teuer? Denn teuer muss gut sein?


----------



## Westcoast (27. Oktober 2012)

Poiu meint auch: Kugellager haben auch vorteile und dann San Ace den Seasonic verbaut ist schon Klasse.

threshold

das du immer so abheben musst, du kannst auch mal lernen dir etwas sagen zu lassen, anstatt auf deiner eigenen meinung zu verharren.
ich habe mich für das Seasonic X entschieden, weil es für mich einer der besten auf dem markt ist. 
gehe nicht nach teuer, sondern richte mich auch nach der qualität. viele tests sehen auch die X reihe ganze oben.

ich gehe nach der methode, wer sich biegen lässt der zerbricht nicht.  lasse mir auch gerne etwas sagen, bin nicht allwissend und andere sind auch besser als ich in manchen bereichen.

so eine renomierte firma wie seasonic, die auch für andere bauen, werden nicht am lüfter gespart haben [obere Klasse/Highend]. die verbaute technik ist erste sahne.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> so eine renomierte firma wie seasonic, die auch für andere bauen, werden nicht am lüfter gespart haben [obere Klasse/Highend]. die verbaute technik ist erste sahne.


 
Doch die sparen am Lüfter.
Ein Netzteil das mehr kostet als eins eines Mitbewerbers muss über jeden Zweifel erhaben sein denn sonst ist der Preis für mich nicht gerechtfertigt.
Technisch sind die Seasonic Modell gut -- abgesehen von Elektronikgeräuschen -- aber der Lüfter kann eben noch eine Nummer besser sein.
Und bei dem Preis und der Stellung von Seasonic *erwarte *ich dass der Lüfter besser ist als alles was es sonst gibt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Oktober 2012)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Die meisten Passiv-NTs schaffen um die 360W (Bei 400W Modell die Verlustleistung abziehen!).


 Geh heim...
Wennst keine Ahnung hast, schreib nix, statt irgendwas zu verbreiten, was einfach nicht der Wahrheit entspricht...

Denn bei Spannungsquellen gilt, dass in der Regel die Ausgangsleistung angeeben wird und weniger die Anschlussleistung....

Das heißt auf Deutsch:
Ein 400W Netzteil kann mit 400W belastet werden. Da muss man nix abziehen. Es zieht einfach mehr als 400W aus der Dose...


----------



## poiu (28. Oktober 2012)

Die sparen nicht am Lüfter, sondern handeln eher wie typische Ingenieure und sind eher Konservativ. 

Das heißt es wird ein Lüfter eingesetzt von welchen man die Eckdaten kennt und weiß das er über die Ganze Garantiezeit hält was man verspricht.   
Denn neue Lüfter und die verbauten Wälz/Gleitlager sind problematisch in der Lebensdauer Bestimmung und  solche aussagekräftigen Langzeittest teuer.


----------

